# States Crop and Pasture Report



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Read em' and weep...

http://www.agweb.com/article/u.s._corn_soybeans_maturing_and_deteriorating_fast/

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm feeling blessed then, between Father's hip replacement this spring setting planting back weeks later than I would have liked and a few timely rains I see a very good harvest coming up. Won't be anything like last year when almost all the corn came close to or broke 200/ba but it will still be a respectable crop.

The four inches we received a few weeks ago was direly needed but since we were behind on planting compared to the rest of the county, a large majority of our corn crop wasn't even tasseled yet during the worst of the high temps and dry conditions. After the rain even some that I thought was a complete loss has greened up and went ahead and produced ears, not saying those acres will amount to much, but at least at this time it doesn't look like we'll be chopping any for feed.


----------

